# Kernel panic while booting on HP 6715s notebook

## Steelwarrior

hi everybody,

I have a problem with gentoo on my HP 6715s notebook. everytime when I shutdown my notebook and start it again (not a reboot) I get a kernel panic. after chroot with the live cd and recompiling of the kernel I'm able to do a normal reboot without any problems. I can reboot as often as I like to and everything works. but after a shutdown and booting again the kernel panic is back again.

what could be the cause for this problem? I tried different kernels (different gentoo-sources, git-sources) with different configurations but always the same problem. I have the newest bios version.

do anybody have a idea how to solve this problem?

thanks in advance!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Steelwarrior,

Tell us the panic message please.

----------

## Steelwarrior

sorry, but is there any logfile which logs a kernel pannic?

----------

## d2_racing

Just write the error and post it here.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Steelwarrior,

Nope. Panics during boot normally happen before root is mounted read write, so logs cannot be written.

However panics usually include some text like ...

Attempting to kill init

unknown-block (x,y)  where x and y are numbers.

Thats the sort of thing we need

----------

## Steelwarrior

while reproducing the kernel panic I found out that booting with the gentoo minimal boot cd and then rebooting with my other kernel prevent me from a kernel panic.

sorry but at the moment I have "problems" reproducing the kernel panic. real strange thing...

maybe the notebook has to be powered off for a while without electricity. don't know. 

I'll tell you the panic messages as soon I can reproduce it!

----------

## Steelwarrior

how can I prevent the system from auto rebooting after a kernel panic?

----------

## meal

1) did you change any moduls related to disk or sth?

2) maybe you change drivers and have disk in ahci mode now, and letter of partition was changed from hdX to sdX or something similar was happened.

3) also try check your /boot/grub/menu.lst or /etc/lilo.conf 

and check your /etc/fstab if point 2 comes true.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you boot from a LiveCD and post this :

```

# fdisk -l

# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

----------

## Steelwarrior

 *meal wrote:*   

> 1) did you change any moduls related to disk or sth?
> 
> 2) maybe you change drivers and have disk in ahci mode now, and letter of partition was changed from hdX to sdX or something similar was happened.
> 
> 3) also try check your /boot/grub/menu.lst or /etc/lilo.conf 
> ...

 

hi,

I don't think that my problem has to do with disk drivers, because after recompiling the kernel with exactly the same config I can boot it without problems and everything works perfect until I shutdown my laptop for a longer time and the start again.

my /etc/fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda2               /boot           ext2            noatime         1 2
> 
> /dev/sda8               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1
> ...

 

my /boot/grub/menu.lst (grub.conf)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 1
> 
> timeout 4
> ...

 

result for fdisk -l

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> livecd ~ # fdisk -l 
> 
> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
> ...

 

this is my dmesg when the kernel is running without problems after a recompile:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BIOS EBDA/lowmem at: 0009fc00/0009fc00
> 
> Linux version 2.6.28-rc5-git3 (root@notebook) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Nov 19 18:58:06 CET 2008
> ...

 

and this is the dmesg of the livecd-kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 (root@poseidon) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Mon Aug 18 10:51:43 UTC 2008
> 
> Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 
> ...

 

sorry for the very long posting! hope it helps you all to find the error!

thanks a lot in advance!

----------

## meal

i read you logs and everything seems to be ok. isn't it hardware problem?

----------

## Steelwarrior

 *meal wrote:*   

> i read you logs and everything seems to be ok. isn't it hardware problem?

 

don't know. after I bought the notebook I used the preinstalled windows vista only for a very short time but I didn't realized any hardware problems. and after a recompile of the kernel or with the live cd also everything works fine.

maybe we come a step ahead if I would know how to deactivate autorebooting after kernel panic to post the kernel panic message.

does anybody know how to prevent a autoreboot?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Steelwarrior,

Its an option in the kernel config ... what to do on panic.

I think you can also control it from the kernel command line.  Read /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt to find out how.

That mechanism assumes you are not getting a double bus fault or an illegal instruction exception error before the kernel is fully in control.

Using faulty hardware/software to do sensible error recovery is a nice aim but often fails in practice.

Consider what happens when you boot a PC with no keyboard attached ...

Often it stops with the error "No keyboard detected - Press F1 to continue ..."

----------

## Steelwarrior

now I have a photo of my kernel panic. hope anybody could find my problem with this message

http://i33.tinypic.com/k9cje1.jpg

btw: I have the ATI SB600 chipset and this chipset should have a bug!

is my problem caused by this chipset bug?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Steelwarrior,

Unfortunately, thats only a part of the panic message. Is doesn't help me but maybe it helps others.

I'm aware of the bug in your chipset. Hardware bugs like these are actually quite common.

I believe there was a fix added to the kernel around 2..6.26 or 2.6.27, A kernel update is worth trying.

----------

## meal

@Steelwarrior:

try add noapic to boot options

----------

## krinn

looks like a str or std trouble

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep HIBERNATION

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SUSPEND

CONFIG_HIBERNATION is set -> STD is on then check PM_STD_PARTITION value

CONFIG_SUSPEND set -> STR is on (and i do think STR is on because from your kernel we see ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5) and S3 is STR

first if set i will try unset HIBERNATION (as it's not only quiet bugged, it's dangerous with a journal FS like reiser, don't know why, kernel just say it's dangerous)

Also STD need a swap dedicated to it, i would create a 2nd swap and use that 2nd swap for my linux, leaving the first one for STD

2nd: you can try PM_TEST_SUSPEND=y to set onboot STR test (be sure to have RTC buildin, not as module) or disable STR

----------

## Steelwarrior

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Steelwarrior,
> 
> Unfortunately, thats only a part of the panic message. Is doesn't help me but maybe it helps others.
> 
> I'm aware of the bug in your chipset. Hardware bugs like these are actually quite common.
> ...

 

I tried already the newest git and mm sources as well as the newest gentoo-sources. but always the same problem... :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> looks like a str or std trouble
> 
> cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep HIBERNATION
> ...

 

I disabled hibernation and suspend but still the same problem...  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> try add noapic to boot options
> 
> 

 

this leads to this kernel panic:

PANIC: early exception 0e rip 10:ffffffff807c3f90 error 0 cr2 9

btw: I'm not sure if I really get always a kernel panic! often the system reboots even though I boot with the parameter panic=1000 which leads to a waiting time of 1000 seconds after a kernel panic.

----------

## Steelwarrior

hi,

if somebody is interessed in:

it was really a hardware problem! I tried also with Win XP and Vista! Same problem! so I sent it back to HP and they changed the CPU.

within the next few days I will get it back hoping that everything works afterwards!

----------

